# Xentari



## Bugman610 (Aug 6, 2014)

I've lost a few hives since late October. I spray Xentari on my supers once the honey is extracted. I was wondering if I sprayed the frames in the deeps, which contain capped honey as well as pollen, if the Xentari would harm the bees if I used them this spring in other hives?
Thanks


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

I have sprayed frames that had wax moth activity and put them in an active hive still dripping without ill effects.


----------



## fatshark (Jun 17, 2009)

Xentari is the pretty-much the same as Dipel or Certan _i.e._ Bacillus thuringinesis spores (different sub-strains) and delta-endotoxin. 
It's only active against lepidopterans, not bees.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bugman610 said:


> I spray Xentari on my supers once the honey is extracted.


Why?


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Won't harm the bees at all, will keep the wax moth larvae in check. 

Beware of Small Hive Beetle if the frames will be stored with honey and pollen.


----------



## Bugman610 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Make sure you have a recently produced product as it does have a shelf life. I buy new every year making sure the product was produced that year. Got burned once, never again.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

You should be fine. It won't bother the bees.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

From what I've seen it does not work on pollen frames as the caterpillar eats it's way down into the pollen before eating enough spores to kill it.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Works on ALL my frames, pollen or otherwise. Just need to make sure you have a fresh batch.


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

Where is a reputable place to buy this years production?


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

Xentari ( BTa) works against wax moth larva. it will not harm bees at all. I have sprayed brood frames with bees on them....good stuff. amazon prime


----------

